# Fake AP Stylebook



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 23, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen, I give you a Twitter feed that is actually worth following without belonging to Yelling_Bird:

http://twitter.com/FakeAPStylebook

And remember:


> The correct title for an unmarried woman is "Ms." "Miss Jackson" should only be used if you are nasty.


----------

